# StompieZA's Geekvape Wenax Stylus Pod Review



## StompieZA (4/8/20)

Geekvape recently released there latest pen style pod device called the Wenax which big thanks to Elliot they sent me one to test and review for them. I previously received the EXON which is basically the exact same device but the name and packaging was different and i can only assumed there was issues with the previous name which had to change everything but alas, its a great little pen style pod that is simple and user friendly and provides a great MTL vape, so lets get started.

Manufacturer : Geekvape
Device Name : Wenax Stylus
Store link : https://store.geekvape.com/geekvape-wenax-stylus-kit-1100mah.html
Price : $21.90 (R380 in rand)

*Geekvape Wenax Stylus Pod System Kit* is made of a Aluminium unibody that is slim and portable. The Wenax Stylus Pod Kit works with 1100mah built-in battery to provide good battery life. The Wenax also has auto fire that is draw activated and button fire modes. The Wenax uses a PNP style Geekvape G Coil Formula Coil Series: 0.6ohm KA1 Mesh Coil for your normal type liquids and a 1.2ohm Coil for mellow flavor and higher nicotine levels.

*Parameters*
Size: 19 x 112mm
Material: Aluminum
Battery: built-in 1100mah battery

Auto fire: 14/15/16W (0.6ohm)
9/10/11W (1.2ohm)

Button fire: 16W(0.6ohm) /11W(1.2ohm)
Low voltage warning: 3.2±0.1V
Resistance range: 0.5-3ohm
Longest vaping time: 10s
Working temperature: -10-45℃
PCBA temperature alarm: 80℃
Standby current: <15uA
Charging: 5V/1A
Capacity: 2ml
Resistance: 

G Coil Boost Formula 0.6ohm mesh coil(15-25W)
G Coil Boost Formula 1.2ohm coil

*Features*

Unibody Aluminum construction, slim and portable
Internal 1100mah battery
Auto fire and button fire modes
Geekvape G Coil Formula Coil Series

*Package includes*
1* Geekvape Wenax Stylus(G Coil Formula 0.6ohm mesh coil( best at 15-25W), pre-installed)
1* G Coil Pod Formula 1.2ohm
1* Delrin Drip tip
1* Coil tool
1* USB cable
1* User manual

Unboxing the Wenax the device is beautifully laid into foam compartment that also holds the pod tank and the spare coil. The pod comes prefitted with the 0.6ohm coil and is ready for use after filling with liquid. 






​
Also included in the box is the USB cable that is still sadly the old type and not the newer C Type usb port but this isnt the biggest issue IMO. You get a second mouth piece that has a much smaller diameter opening which increases the draw for MTL. The handy little tool makes it very simple to remove the PNP coils from the tank head. 




Looking from the top of the battery, you will see the two connectivity pins that connects to the pod and coil. The pod is not held in place by magnets like most other pods and here simply pushes in and down and is held in place by friction. I havent had issues of it falling out once so it does the job i guess.




The battery is a 1100mAh built in battery that offers around a full day of usage depending on how frequent you vape and also if you vape at full power or lower power settings. They claim 2 full days battery life but i managed a good full day which to me is more than enough. 




As mentioned, the coils are PNP style which simply means they are push in and pull out coils that are easily and quickly removable and replaceable making it easy for users to change the coils. 





As with most coils, i usually add a couple of drops on the liquid feeding holes and one drop down the top of the coil just to make sure that the coil is nicely primed before starting to use the coils.




Filling the tank is super easy. Pull out the Tank, open the little rubber grommet and fill all the way. Close the door and push the tank back into the battery and off you go!










The device has two ways of operation, One is auto fire which is a draw activated function and works great on the little device! The device fires as soon as you start to take a draw but slightly over fires after you take your mouth from the mouth piece. 

The second option is manually pressing the fire button at the bottom of the device. This will then fire the device at full power no matter what power setting has been selected. So this bypasses all modes and gives you a harder hit for those times that you need a little bit more oemmmf!

​

​The device has three power modes that is changed by pressing the bottom fire button 3 times. 

White - 3.4V
Blue - 3.6V
Green - 3.8V
But when using the white or blue modes and manually using the fire button then the device will use green at full power on both coils. 





​Here is a size comparison against my Freemax 200W Maxus device just to give some perspective of the size.


​*Overlook and full verdict
*
The Wenax Pod is a small pen style pod that provides a very good and restrictive MTL vape experience perfect in my eyes for beginners that want to ditch the smokes. This device and the tight MTL draw will provide a user with a very similar if not the same that that of a cigarette draw. The flavor on both coils are great but with the 0.6ohm mesh coil providing much better flavor compared to the 1.2ohm. The 1.2ohm will be used for your much higher type nicotine liquids or salts where as the 0.6ohm coil can use any nic at any pgvg between 50 to 70 VG. I used the device with some 50/50 Brutal CBD liquid at 300mg and the flavor was on point for a small pod device. The battery life was great and i managed to get a full day's usage without having to charge which to me is perfect. The Wenax is a stylish little device that not only looks great, is small and packs a punch but also gives that perfect MTL draw that most pods seem to usually lack. I love the auto draw function with the option of going full power at the push of a button and it confused me a little at first as i wondered why would you have auto draw and manual fire button if the device fires as soon as you take a draw, but having full power only now and then while possibly being on a lower power setting makes sense! 

The device is user friendly and simple to use and has no complicated settings or setup, its simply plug and play and anyone would be able to use and enjoy this device. 

*Pros*

Stylish and small
Great tight MTL draw with two mouth pieces to regulate
Good battery life
Great flavor on both coils
Easy to use and user friendly
Auto fire with the option of full power manually
3 Power settings
No leaking pods while testing it

*Cons*

None....I cant really fault anything on this little device. Its that simple. It does what it is supposed to without over complicating it!
Okay if we really want to add a con, they could have upgraded the USB to the new C type but that would be stupid lol.
*Score* : 8 Out of 10

Big thanks to Geekvape for the support and for sending me this device to review! Hope you all enjoyed the read and please feel free to leave a Like, Comment or ask me a question.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/8/20)

Great detailed review as always.

I'm sorry but I can no longer get excited by yet another pod review. If and when a real game-changer arrives I'm sure the hype will alert me and I won't miss out.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (4/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great detailed review as always.
> 
> I'm sorry but I can no longer get excited by yet another pod review. If and when a real game-changer arrives I'm sure the hype will alert me and I won't miss out.



Even as a reviewer, i am over the pods....to me there are some excellent pods like the Boost, Vinci etc but a pod is a pod is a pod right....Some have more features and some are super basic and gets the job done.

I need new mods, tanks and things that are different! So yeah i do agree with you!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (4/8/20)

Same coils as the Boost?

A pen style device is handy on occasion*, but once you have one, how many could you need?

Edit: I like the colour. A lot.

*such as confusing the officer about to stop your car and demand a receipt for the cigarettes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Same coils as the Boost?
> 
> A pen style device is handy on occasion*, but once you have one, how many could you need?
> 
> ...



Looks the same yeah but the Wenax is slightly thinner and does not fit the BOOST and visa versa.

It does seem like they are from the same line of coils though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (4/8/20)

StompieZA said:


> Looks the same yeah but the Wenax is slightly thinner and does not fit the BOOST and visa versa.
> 
> It does seem like they are from the same line of coils though.



Oh for standardised coils...

Big ones and little ones. Life would be so much simpler and drawer space at less of a premium.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

